# I kind of want to....



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Punch this jackhole in the jejunum.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...s-hes-on-right-track-with-land-fund-bill.html

This and sympathy for the Oregon situation may be the end of public lands as we know it.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

His ego is unmatched...unfortunately, because he keeps winning elections, he feels he has been given a mandate to grease his and his lobby friends pockets. One of the most corrupt politicians our State has produced.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

The Naturalist said:


> His ego is unmatched...unfortunately,* because he keeps winning elections*, he feels he has been given a mandate to grease his and his lobby friends pockets. One of the most corrupt politicians our State has produced.


And therein lies the problem... Vote the DB out!


----------

